# Art/Object Issues > Conservation >  Leaded Glass

## Paul Pawlaczyk

We have three large leaded glass windows in our museum. Two are showing buckling in the very lowest sections. No cracking is visible in the lead. These, BTW, are from the 1920's.
How concerned should I be? 
This is likely the first time this glass has been examined since it was installed about 1926. It seems to me that puts these into the "time for a thorough inspection" period.
Thanks in advance for your response.
=P=

----------

